# Air compressor (s)



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Was delivering some machinery today and I spied an Campbell Hausfeld Extreme Duty 2 stage vertical (60 gallon receiver), 7,5 horse, intercooled compresser with a mag starter in one of the bays of the plant I was delivering in, sitting in the corner, unused. I inquired if it was for sale and it was/is. They want 600 for it, as is. I turned it over and it moves fine and I can hear the reed valves opening and sucking in air. It's dirty but nothing a bath can't cure. Even has a Solberg filter on it....

Problem is, I already have 3 compressors in the shop, a Scott and Fetzer receiver with a vertical Champion 2 stage intercooled, 6 horsepower on an 80 receiver and 2 5 horse horizontals buit it's hard to pass up in as much as it retails (Compressors Direct) for ,2300 bucks. Do I buy it or sell it or sell one of the ones I already have and but this one????

Or do I sell all of them and buy a rotary with an integral dryet?

Opinions.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Clean it up, test it and flip it on Craigslist.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Um...just what the hell do you need that much air for?

I was doing my own sandblasting for awhile and build/setup my air system for it, for the headache involved I can pay a company in the next town over less than it costs me to do it myself.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Yup, been there done that with the sandblasting. Smaller stuff goes to a local guy that fair. If we have A LOT of stuff we get it all in one pile and call a local mobile guy. Its a grand a day but that guy can crank out a lot in a day. Last time he was out he did an entire pete frame, a trailer frame and 2 sets of skidsteer sheelmetal and wheels.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

What do smaller things cost? Like say a single 15 inch wheel?


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I use a lot of compressed air. I have a 3 axis CNC plasma table and that takes quite a bit in itself plus I have an overhead crane in the shop with an IR air host and I do my own sandblasting and soda blasting. Then the CNC mills and lathes have air cylinders and servos too.

My whole shop is plumbed in 1.5" main runs with 1" drops, all in black pipe.

We always have die grinders running in the daytime and most every tool is air powered.

Normally, I just run one 5 horse. The others are staged to kick in at 5 pound pressure drop incriments..

I own a commercial fabricaring and tool and die shop and do short run precision machining too.... All out here in the country on the farm. Don't have to drive to work. I can walk out back.

www.flipmeisters.com (not to be a shameless plug)...is what I do besides farm and play safety person for a trucking company.

The 'signature' items on there all come out of the shop. Sort of a hobby for me. A couple of those are patented designs.

I think I will give it a bath and put it on Craigslist. If CL is good for hay, it ought to work for a compressor.

This winter's project will be a set of gathering wheels for the new 450 round bailer I bought. $1500.00 is just too much for two wheels and mounts (from NH). I can fab my own and probably make them better.


----------

